# Home link



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

When I click on the banner of ******** on top left corner, it goes to ttforum.co.uk (not working) instead of ********.co.uk ..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Always has done, always will do 

Nick


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Nem said:


> Always has done, always will do
> 
> Nick


He's right you know :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=99138


----------

